# Derbyshire



## MsShirlLaverne (Apr 27, 2007)

I've just spent 2 days based in Matlock Bath and driving around Derbyshire. I never realised how beautiful it was. If anyone fancies a weekend walking there, I'd be up for it


----------



## chio (Apr 27, 2007)

I like that part of the world and pop across regularly, but often not really into Derbyshire, more the Staffordshire Moorlands (Longnor, Flash) or the very far east of Cheshire around Wildboarclough. But it all kind of merges into one; quite literally if you go to Three Shires Head


----------



## moose (Apr 28, 2007)

Derbyshire is one of the finest places on earth. I'd be moving over that hill like a shot if there were any jobs....


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 28, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I've just spent 2 days based in Matlock Bath and driving around Derbyshire. I never realised how beautiful it was. If anyone fancies a weekend walking there, I'd be up for it


You were about 15 miles away from me then.    Delete as applicable.

I used to do a lot of walking round the Derbyshire hills but not up to it anymore.


----------



## chio (Apr 28, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Derbyshire is one of the finest places on earth. I'd be moving over that hill like a shot if there were any jobs....



I keep waiting for posts to come up at High Peak Radio, the rather parochial station in Chapel that reports on stuff like Sparrowpit pub football


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 28, 2007)

i love to spend a weekend wandering around there ms laverne.  not sure i've got the time, let alone the money at the moment, sadly.  it's bloody lovely.


----------



## chio (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd be up for it, it's about a half hour drive


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Apr 28, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> I'd be up for it, it's about a half hour drive



That's two of us then then, maybe if this good weather lasts into the summer we'll get more interest


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2007)

Count me in too!


----------



## moose (Apr 28, 2007)

I'll look at the view through a pub window.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 28, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> I'll look at the view through a pub window.


There's a pub at Over Haddon right on the edge of Lathkill dale with views up and down the valley.


----------



## rhys gethin (Apr 28, 2007)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> There's a pub at Over Haddon right on the edge of Lathkill dale with views up and down the valley.



Beer's brilliant, food only so-so.   When I last went they didn't give you butter for rolls.   View's fine of course.


----------



## moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I only want beer.


----------



## aqua (Apr 30, 2007)

Derbyshire is gorgeous  I'd be up for a meet up though I'll be joining moose in the pub - bees would be up for walking though


----------



## chio (Apr 30, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Derbyshire is one of the finest places on earth. I'd be moving over that hill like a shot if there were any jobs....



Well I'll go to Buxton.

(Sorry. I'll get my coat)


----------



## xenon (May 1, 2007)

Buxton's cool.


----------



## chio (May 1, 2007)

Do they not use that saying anywhere except my family?


----------



## Mogden (May 2, 2007)

Derbyshire is lovely. I'm glad I moved here and had something of a substitute for Ashdown Forest. Flashman often goes for a trundle with his pater in the Peaks and I've been known to join them. Too ruddy lardy for a good walk at the moment. I fear I'd look like an asthmatic fish out of water if I went on a ramble.

Hartington has a good cheese shop though.


----------



## twisted_angel (May 2, 2007)

Did you take a cable car up to Abraham heights? the views from there are breathtaking.

Try dovedale too...its a lovely walk.


----------



## rhys gethin (May 2, 2007)

Walked down from Monyash this morning. Masses of cowslips - and purple orchids - with a buzzard overhead, then back to the pub (Bull's Head, I think) where you can sit in the garden and watch the kids not bothering you in the village playground (a good one) just over the wall, eat a brilliant meal and sink a pint or so.   The Black Sheep wasn't at its best, but nothing's perfect.

Short of going home and living in Brecon, Derbyshire is the best there is - and I've just been in Prague, Vienna and Budapest too.


----------



## janeb (May 2, 2007)

Had a great week camping there last June, campsite was a great farm exactly between Bakewell and Buxton - about 12 miles to each.  Def plan to get back there sometime soon.  We were there for quite a lot of the well dressing which was  Found the most wonderful bookshop as well, can't remember where but opposite a big duckpond in a village and with a great veggie cafe on the top floor


----------



## tufty79 (May 2, 2007)

i lived in hadfield (the real royston vasey) in the peak district... i lasted all of three months.  wouldn't mind going back that way sometime though if anyone wanted to do a walking/picnic meet...


----------



## WouldBe (May 2, 2007)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> Walked down from Monyash this morning. Masses of cowslips - and purple orchids - with a buzzard overhead, then back to the pub (*Bull's Head, I think*) where you can sit in the garden and watch the kids not bothering you in the village playground (a good one) just over the wall, eat a brilliant meal and sink a pint or so.   The Black Sheep wasn't at its best, but nothing's perfect.



Yes it is.

Used to do a nice circular walk. Park the car at Over Haddon and walk along the country lanes then across the fields coming out onto the Monyash road. Walk into the village and have a pint and a bite to eat at the Bulls head. Then walk back down the road and into Lathkill dale. Down the dale coming out by the cottages and up into Over Haddon then turn left instead of right (to the car park) and call in at the Lathkill Hotel.  

It's about 15miles IIRC and the only time I've worn the dogs out.


----------



## Fledgling (May 12, 2007)

Monyash I seem to remember does huge icecreams. 

Derbyshire is a brilliant place, although I tend to fuse it with the Peak District really and assume the two are synonymous. I live pretty near the moors but go out a lot to walk and mountain bike. Kinder's a wonderful mountain and I like the area around Castleton, the town itself's a bit busy but you can escape very quickly. Echo the thoughts on Staffordshire, I had a great walk once from the Cat N Fiddle to the Roaches. The Roaches are one of our best natural features.


----------



## rhys gethin (May 12, 2007)

janeb said:
			
		

> Had a great week camping there last June, campsite was a great farm exactly between Bakewell and Buxton - about 12 miles to each.  Def plan to get back there sometime soon.  We were there for quite a lot of the well dressing which was  Found the most wonderful bookshop as well, can't remember where but opposite a big duckpond in a village and with a great veggie cafe on the top floor



Scarthin Books in Cromford?   If so, Duckpond was what drove the mill wheels and there are very complex waterworks there.


----------



## bikergrrl (May 12, 2007)

Me and obanite wouldn't mind joining you for that... if there are any other interested Urbanites not in the area then we have room to sleep 1, or possibly 3 depending on how obanite feels about people taking over our living room and how said people feel about sleeping quite close to each other.


----------



## moose (May 13, 2007)

We could all camp on Stanton moor near Nine Ladies stone circle, but there might be hippies from Nottingham  there.


----------



## chio (May 13, 2007)

That's _miles_!


----------



## moose (May 13, 2007)

Sorry, I had an inexplicable attack of hippiness there. Let's have afternoon tea in Buxton.


----------



## obanite (May 14, 2007)

bikergrrl said:
			
		

> Me and obanite wouldn't mind joining you for that... if there are any other interested Urbanites not in the area then we have room to sleep 1, or possibly 3 depending on how obanite feels about people taking over our living room and how said people feel about sleeping quite close to each other.


----------

